# Bow Color



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

At the request of some, I have started a thread on bow color. I prefer teal with magenta accents, how about you?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Wait till you all see what I have in the works for this year:wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wait till you all see what I have in the works for this year:wink:


howabout a hint or 2?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> howabout a hint or 2?


Nope.....only a 3 people know....

Me, the person doing it, and the person that was my color consultant.:wink:

If anything is leaked.....the color will change and the person doing it will be more ticked then I would. Well maybe not....but it would be close:wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dont forget to add pics.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> Dont forget to add pics.


Don't forget to wait for the bow to get here :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I do believe that 3 people may know, but there may be someone that has a darn good idea. :zip:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I like deep dark black.

but

Was also thinking about a flo green???


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im a fan of Black =]










Just ordered an UltraElite in anodised blue.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> I do believe that 3 people may know, but there may be someone that has a darn good idea. :zip:


Crap I forgot we talked about that when you called. :doh:

But I changed it after I talked to The MAN :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I want old school hot rod....flat black with blood red and silver flake pin stripes. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I want old school hot rod....flat black with blood red and silver flake pin stripes. :tongue:


So get it.....:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> So get it.....:wink:


Maybe next season.....I am liking my colors right now. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Maybe next season.....I am liking my colors right now. :wink:


Just get another bow


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just get another bow


Now you are speaking my language. :tongue:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I like camo. Think there's any chance of finding a bow in camo? Do you think I'd have to special-order one:tongue:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

rudeman said:


> I like camo. Think there's any chance of finding a bow in camo? Do you think I'd have to special-order one:tongue:


don't you think camo is so...passe'

periwinkle...now that's an idea...sorry BH, I didn't mean to spill the beans.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Ordered my '08 in Jet Black. But I'll be looking for silver accents like the sights...

BH, I like the avatar, but I think the mello yello color combo is kinda weak....lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OA3D said:


> BH, I like the avatar, but I think the mello yello color combo is kinda weak....lol.


What the heck are you talking about? :noidea:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

OA3D said:


> BH, I like the avatar, but I think the mello yello color combo is kinda weak....lol.


Sorry BH, my bad. Let me rephrase (and puncuate)
I like the avatar...very respectful, it is a sad day.

I was trying to picture a Martin in yellow and green...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

In answer to the original post, I have risers in black, silver and gun metal. Any new ones will be one of those or a variation (pewter, natural, etc.)

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OA3D said:


> Sorry BH, my bad. Let me rephrase (and puncuate)
> I like the avatar...very respectful, it is a sad day.
> 
> I was trying to picture a Martin in yellow and green...


Well that makes A LOT more sence 

If you see a Martin in yellow and green in won't be in my hands:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> my color consultant.:wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wait till you all see what I have in the works for this year:wink:


Did you find a bow with a 12" draw length????? Squirt :wink:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

*I DIG WHITE*:wink:

JIM


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Did you find a bow with a 12" draw length????? Squirt :wink:


My draw is probably the same as yours or close to it.:embara:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> My draw is probably the same as yours or close to it.:embara:


Just teasin ya. :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

jimposten said:


> *I DIG WHITE*:wink:
> 
> JIM


White is Right.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm thinking chartreuse and cyan.....it'll look like a bass lure.:eek3:

BH, who is your color coordinator? I hope it's not Boy George......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

XP35 said:


> I'm thinking chartreuse and cyan.....it'll look like a bass lure.:eek3:
> 
> BH, who is your color coordinator? I hope it's not Boy George......


No I called him but it seems he was busy with B7

So I had to turn to my man from Tornado Alley and the Moose himself :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No I called him but it seems he was busy with B7
> 
> :



Funny as always BH.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Spent time on the Moose Ridge site and after lookin at the colors I'm.....


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm a fan of Gold bows. Nothing more arrogant than a Gold bow. So much so I got my Allegiance anodized Gold. 

Also like Black, Blue, Silver Flame and purple.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Spent time on the Moose Ridge site and after lookin at the colors I'm.....


That is just the tip of the ice berg....call Rob and talk to him...he has more colors then Crayola.

There are 1,000's of color options.:faint:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> I'm a fan of Gold bows. Nothing more arrogant than a Gold bow. So much so I got my Allegiance anodized Gold.
> 
> Also like Black, Blue, Silver Flame and purple.


Bow #2 may be VERY arrogant :wink:

But I do miss my old Platinum UT. That was one of the sweetest colors ever.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

In the words of Aerosmith.._PINK_ its my favorite color!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Nah,,,,can't have PINK without Chartreuse mixed in with it as a "counter-color."

Pea green and orange would look cool too.

Or dog poop brown....or vomit yellow....or "baby puke"...

field14


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bow #2 may be VERY arrogant :wink:
> 
> But I do miss my old Platinum UT. That was one of the sweetest colors ever.


My Platinum UT was cursed. So much so I now have a pathological fear of Platinum bows. 

Australia has led the world in bow colour accuracy testing. In 2003 Australia's Compound team used entirely Blue bows with 7/8 using Fade Blue. The results were excellent with Clint Freeman winning with a Fade Blue bow.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Marcus said:


> My Platinum UT was cursed. So much so I now have a pathological fear of Platinum bows.
> 
> Australia has led the world in bow colour accuracy testing. In 2003 Australia's Compound team used entirely Blue bows with 7/8 using Fade Blue. The results were excellent with Clint Freeman winning with a Fade Blue bow.


what was his winning bow colour accuracy score?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

target1 said:


> what was his winning bow colour accuracy score?


It was matchplay, can't remember the score, 1390+ I think. 

Anyone know what Roger Hoyle's Martin was colour wise when he shot 1414?

In fact I think that the 1400 list should include bow colour.


----------

